# What is best to keep them Busy?



## john_wi (Mar 3, 2009)

So I will admit, there are plenty of times when I need a "babysitter" for my guy even when I am home. I am just finishing up a kitchen remodel, and unfortunately there were many days where he got ignored. My dog loves to dismantle things...rawhide, stuffed toys, sticks, etc. My problem is that I am not sure if always throwing a rawhide his way is very good for him. Also, he tends to eat the stuffing from the stuffed toys. My goal is NOT to ignore him, but there are always going to be those times when I just cannot give him the attention that he needs. So basically, I need a toy (or treat) that he can dismantle, but if he eats everything along the way there will be no harm.
Ragan is now 7 months old. He drove me NUTS from day one, but I took the advice given here along the journey and he is growing to be quite a nice young man. Don't get me wrong, he is still a Vizsla!


----------



## Tali (Jul 21, 2009)

Maybe something for the both of you.... 

How about: Chuckit! Jr. Ball Launcher

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3207097


----------



## linkkm (Jan 4, 2009)

The Chuckit is awesome! Nico never gets tired of chasing after balls. He has the retrieval part down but it's taken a while for him to drop the ball at my feet


----------



## tgrove (Mar 5, 2009)

chuck its are great, I give my V a "bully stick" and she loves them. when we are eating dinner or watching tv she munches on that or one of her many ropes.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Reba's loves Kongs...I like to buy the small puppy treats and stick the in the holes so that she has to work for them. It keeps her occupied for quite a while.


----------



## Baileysmama08 (Aug 11, 2009)

Bailey is in LOVE with his everlasting ball. He loves the hard treat that goes in it, and I especially love how long it takes him to get it out.


----------

